# too many airport stops



## Quilter (Nov 16, 2005)

I booked flights with AA for our trip to Ireland/Scotland next year using miles.  Into Dublin, home from Edinburgh.  5 airports each way.  

At least we have seats and a confirmation no.

Do you think if I keep calling this could get better?  My husband is AA Gold.  Any tips on getting a better itinerary?

Thank you,
Suzzanne


----------



## aleksir (Nov 17, 2005)

Quilter,

it doesn't hurt to keep looking for a better itinerary.  AA will charge $100/ticket to cancel your current ticket and return the miles to your account.  You'll need to find the new itinerary, put it on hold, and then try to cancel/re-issue your tickets.  If you find a nice CSA they may be able to do all of that at the same time.

Good luck.  Your trip sounds like a great one!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2005)

If your flights are already booked, won't you have to pay a fee to change them?


----------



## Quilter (Nov 17, 2005)

*currently, just on hold*

The hold will last until 11/29.  No penalty for changes during this time.  I'll keep calling for less airports.  

The flight over is on Swiss Air.  The flight back is BA.  We've never flown either.  Also, the BA flight is on a 747.  I've never been on one.

Today when I called the only difference was to switch to Iberian Airlines and fly into Iberia and Madrid instead of CHI/BOS/DUB.  I didn't bother to change because I don't know which would have been better.  Any suggestions?


----------



## camachinist (Nov 17, 2005)

What are your preferred departure airports and what class of service are you attempting to secure on AA/1W?

Pat


----------



## Quilter (Nov 17, 2005)

We live 25 mins. from DTW but have a condo in Chicago.  So, we could leave from DTW, FNT, TOL or ORD.

Our last night in Scotland is at Ediburgh Marriott but that could be switched to Glasgow.   

Business Class


----------



## camachinist (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm currently seeing a variety of dates with business class availability ORD-DUB non-stop for next year.

What are your prospective dates and how flexible are you? Have you considered a short revenue hop in Y on EI or equivilent to secure a round trip out of DUB? I'm currently seeing hops in the 70-80.00 range p/p o/w.

Do you prefer to fly BA or LX rather than AA? Or, is row 15 upstairs on a 744 really the draw? 

Pat


----------



## Quilter (Nov 17, 2005)

*I've already booked rooms*

Pat,  my dates have been determined by other factors, the possible blooming time of the Rhododendrons as one of them   I've made trade requests with II and backup hotel reservations.  The guests going with us aren't as flexible.  One has already put in for the time off work.

Dates:  Leave DTW on 6/10, Return from EDI 6/24.  I looked for Aer Lingus flights from EDI to DUB on 6/24 but didn't think to look at another airline.  duh!!!!  What is EI?

What is LX?

We've flown business class on a 777.  Okay.  Aer Lingus was better.  The 747 isn't necessary.  Less airports would be better.  Business class preferred.  

Thanks for looking.  That is very nice of you.
Suzzanne


----------



## camachinist (Nov 17, 2005)

EI= Aer Lingus
LX= Swiss

I was looking too far out...will adjust..

Will look further this evening. My GDS access does list award buckets  for some airlines, including AA.

Pat


----------



## Quilter (Nov 17, 2005)

*Thank you again Pat*

You gave me some ideas concerning the dates.  I called AA just to see if I was flexible what the outcome would be.  I changed weeks, switched for Scotland first, then Ireland, tried different airports.  Nothing better.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 18, 2005)

What class are the tickets? (coach, biz or first?)

I'm surprised you can't find something better out of ORD.

-David


----------



## Quilter (Nov 18, 2005)

*Didn't make the reservations early enough*

We dawdled too long    

The AA reservationists keep telling me "we've been selling these seats since July".

Yeah, yeah, yeah.  I know.


----------



## Pat H (Nov 18, 2005)

We flew coach on Iberia last year to Madrid. Never, ever again! It was the most uncomfortable flight I have ever been on. I have never been so squished in a seat with almost no leg room. The FA's were practically non-existent except when they served meals. I assume business would be better but I will never fly Iberia again.


----------



## Quilter (Nov 18, 2005)

*Thanks Pat*

I'll keep that in mind if a convenient Iberia flight shows up I'll let it pass.

Any knowledge on Swiss Air?


----------



## Quilter (Dec 11, 2005)

*We got good flights!*

I made the mistake of not booking my last hold with AA and had to start over.  Not only was it another rough itinerary with many airports but we were overnighting in Boston on the way home.   I was glad to just have seats but wasn't looking forward to the many stops.  

This week I called and the agent found us seats on a direct flight from ORD to DUB!  Tonight I called again and got direct from DUB to ORD!  No more hold--I booked it!

Now I'm really getting excited about the trip!


----------



## krisj (Dec 11, 2005)

Great news!  I hope you were able to get seats for everyone in your party... or are you travelling seperately?  In any case, it sure is nice to have more direct flights.  Congratulations!

Kris

p.s.  We're similarly excited, because this week we get to fly direct from Seattle to Orlando... an option that's only recently become available and which will shorten our travel time by over 4 hours


----------



## Quilter (Dec 12, 2005)

*Need seat help*

Thanks for reminding me about the seats Kris.  Yes, I got seats for DH and me (our friends are on other flights because they paid) but I need help.  We're in business class and I've read on flyertalk about how the food service works but have forgotten.  How does the even/odd flight number thing work with meal requests?  

Seattle to Orlando is good to know.  What airline?


----------



## krisj (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry I don't know the answer to your food service question, but I'll bet someone else here does.  I'm already envious of your future trip to Ireland and Scotland!

Seattle to Orlando direct is on Alaska, but I'm guessing that's of no use to you where you are... unless you want to come visit us sometime and then hop down to see Mickey   

Kris


----------



## Quilter (Dec 13, 2005)

Actually I was thinking of my Montana friends.  We've talked about them getting to Orlando but it seems Disneyland is an easier trip.


----------



## krisj (Dec 13, 2005)

My brother and his family live in Missoula.  I think for them it may still be quicker to head straight toward Orlando, since they otherwise have to fly to Seattle and have a layover there.  So far it seems like the direct Alaska flight tends to be about $200 more than a flight with layovers, so it might be worth checking on but may not make sense from Montana.

Kris


----------



## Dave M (Dec 13, 2005)

Quilter said:
			
		

> We're in business class and I've read on flyertalk about how the food service works but have forgotten.  How does the even/odd flight number thing work with meal requests?


"EFOB"

Meal choices are taken:
On *E*ven-numbered flights, starting in the *F*ront of the cabin
On *O*dd-numbered flights, starting in the *B*ack of the cabin


----------



## Elli (Dec 13, 2005)

Dave M said:
			
		

> "EFOB"
> 
> Meal choices are taken:
> On *E*ven-numbered flights, starting in the *F*ront of the cabin
> On *O*dd-numbered flights, starting in the *B*ack of the cabin


Dave, is this only for first class?  Thanks.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 13, 2005)

F on domestic flights; F and C (Business) on international flights.


----------



## camachinist (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW, the meal order is sometimes also known as "FEBO", with the same connotation. Depends on the airline.....

Also, on UA , meal orders are sometimes taken by status, though I don't believe it's SOP anymore to do so. Not sure about AA.

Pat


----------



## Dave M (Dec 13, 2005)

My response was for AA, which is the airline Quilter asked about.

I agree with your comment about UA. Although no longer SOP, many flight attendants still do it that way, especially on international flights.


----------



## Quilter (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you very much.


----------

